# نكت مسيحيــــــــــة



## يسطس الأنطونى (2 مارس 2012)

*نكت مسيحيــــــــــــــــة*​ 
*قالت مدرسه الفصل( ديانه مختلفه )الى التلاميذ بانها سوف تاخذهم فى رحله للطبيعه وللتمتع بها.
وعندما بدات الرحله اخذت تقول للطلبه ..
اترون الشجره فيقولوا نعم. اترون الطائر فيقولوا نعم......اتروا المياه
فيقولوا نعم.اتروا الله فيقولوا لا..فردت وقالت اذا الله غير موجود !!!!

فاغتاظت منها طفله مسيحيه ولكنها لم تتحمل ما قالته المعلمة
وقالت: اترون الشجره فقالوا نعم.
اتروا الطائر فقالوا نعم....اتروا المياه فقالوا نعم.
فقالت اتروا عقل المعلمة فاجابوا لا فقالت اذن المدرسة بلا عقل

*
*دار حوار بين شخص (غير مسيحى) وشخص مؤمن وكان موضوع الحوار
 عن العجائب التي صنعها الله لشعب اسرائيل وكيف عبروا البحر الاحمر
قال الشخص المؤمن بصوت عالي ... مجدااا لله
فقال (الغيرمسيحى) ولماذا
اجاب المؤمن لان الله شق البحر وعبر شعب اسرائيل في وسط البحر
اجاب (الغير...) لا يا صديقي
لم يعبر الشعب بحرا عميقا وانما كانت هناك ساقيه صغيرة
وارتفاع الماء لم يتجاوز شبرين ونصف
فاجاب المؤمن بصوت اعلى ..... مجداااا للرب
اجاب (الغير...) ولماذا
قال المؤمن ..لان فرسان و مركبات فرعون غرقت بشبرين ونصف من الماء*


**
*شاب حب يتجوز
الشاب: ازيك يا عمى انا بصراحة جاى علشان اطلب منك ايد بنتك 

الوالد: اهلا بيك يابنى وربنا يعمل اللي فيه الخير لكن انت يا بنى عندك كام سنه واية اخبار الشقة 

الشاب: يا عمى ده الكتاب بيقول فى (مزمور 127 :1 ) "ان لم يبنى الرب البيت فباطل تعب البناؤون" 

الوالد: طيب يا بنى بالنسبة للشبكة 

الشاب: يا عمى الكتاب بيقول فى (متى 6 : 19) "لا تكنزوا لكم كنوزا على الارض بل اكنزوا لكم كنوزا فى السماء" 

الوالد: طيب يا بنى بالنسبه للمرتب؟يعنى هتاكلها منين؟ 

الشاب: يا عمى الكتاب بيقول فى (لوقا 4 : 4) "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان" 

الوالد: لا لا لا يا بنى، انت كده عداك العيب، بس الكتاب بيقول برده فى (1 كو 7 : 38) "من تزوج يفعل حسن و من لا يتزوج يفعل احسن"*

**
*
**
**عارف ايه الفرق بين القسيس وظابط الشرطه القسيس لازم تعترف له علشان يناولك انما الظابط لازم يناولك علشان تعترف
*
*
**
**
*​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (2 مارس 2012)

هههههههههههه
رائعيين وخصوصا
من يتزوج يفعل حسن ومن لا يتزوج يفعل احسن
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (2 مارس 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه نكت رائعة
*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (2 مارس 2012)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> هههههههههههه
> رائعيين وخصوصا
> من يتزوج يفعل حسن ومن لا يتزوج يفعل احسن
> ​


أشكرك تونى على المرور والمداخلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (2 مارس 2012)

karima قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه نكت رائعة
> *
> *ربنا يباركك*


أشكرك كريمة على المرور والمداخلة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 مارس 2012)

*



سؤال ...لماذا يحب الازواج المسيحيين زوجاتهم

الجواب 
لان يسوع قال احبو اعدائكم

أنقر للتوسيع...

ادينامشيين على الوصيه ههههههههههههههههه
 اشكرك نكت جميييييله*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (2 مارس 2012)

أشكرك أختى حبوا أعدائكم على المرور والمداخلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 مارس 2012)

نكت جميلة واشكرك


----------



## fouad78 (2 مارس 2012)

ههههههههههههههه كلها حلوة خصوصاً آخر واحدة​


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (2 مارس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نكت حلوة 

الرب يباركك عزيزي


----------



## عماد شحاته (3 مارس 2012)

ايه الحلاوه دي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (3 مارس 2012)

هههههههههههههههه
كلهم حلوين
ربنا يباركك


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (3 مارس 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> نكت جميلة واشكرك


أشكرك حبيب يسوع على المرور والمداخلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (3 مارس 2012)

fouad78 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه كلها حلوة خصوصاً آخر واحدة​


أشكرك أخى الغالى على المرور والمداخلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (3 مارس 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> نكت حلوة
> 
> الرب يباركك عزيزي


أشكرك أخى الغالى على المرور والمداخلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (3 مارس 2012)

عماد شحاته قال:


> ايه الحلاوه دي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


أشكرك عماد على المرور والمداخلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (3 مارس 2012)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> كلهم حلوين
> ربنا يباركك


أشكرك أختى نيتا على المرور والمداخلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## بايبل333 (3 مارس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوين جدا


----------



## mr.hima (3 مارس 2012)

عارف ايه الفرق بين القسيس وظابط الشرطه القسيس لازم تعترف له علشان يناولك انما الظابط لازم يناولك علشان تعترف
اكتر واحد عجبتني ... بس  ياريت يكون الحال اتعدل بعد الثورة ..اشك


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (3 مارس 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوين جدا


أشكرك أستاذنا على المرور والمداخلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (3 مارس 2012)

mr.hima قال:


> عارف ايه الفرق بين القسيس وظابط الشرطه القسيس لازم تعترف له علشان يناولك انما الظابط لازم يناولك علشان تعترف
> اكتر واحد عجبتني ... بس  ياريت يكون الحال اتعدل بعد الثورة ..اشك


أشكرك أستاذ إبراهيم على المرور والمداخلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 مارس 2012)

هههههههههه جمال كلهم

الاخيرة عجبتنى جدااا


----------



## qwyui (10 مارس 2012)

مرسى جميلة جدا ياريت اكثر


----------



## rania79 (10 مارس 2012)

ههههههههههههه روعة يسطس


----------



## sosofofo (13 مارس 2012)

نكت حلوة وجديدة شويه​


----------

